
Blockchain technology could improve the reliability of medical trials - feelthepain
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21699099-blockchain-technology-could-improve-reliability-medical-trials-better
======
bduerst
Maybe I'm missing something, but neither this article or the paper discuss why
blockchain is better for this use case than a distributed database.

At least then you wouldn't be subject to bitcoin transaction fees for every
data entry. Even if they created their own blockchain network, you'd still
have to reward miners for their work.

~~~
feelthepain
I'm no expert but the guy who was the author is a medical doctor who knows
very little about programming. So I'm sure you're right -- but he just wanted
to use pre-existing tech.

